# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Una inversión de 650.000 euros permite depurar las aguas en Roa

## Jonasino

> Pedrosa de Duero
> Una inversión de 650.000 euros permite depurar las aguas en Roa
> J.C.O. / Aranda - miércoles, 18 de marzo de 2015
> 
> Se ha construido un emisario de una longitud de 8.367 metros distribuidos en dos ramales para recoger tanto los vertidos del casco urbano como de las bodegas del término municipal
> 
> Se acabaron los malos olores estivales y las reiteradas y gravosas multas de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero por los vertidos al arroyo Villar.  La localidad de Pedrosa de Duero ya trata sus aguas residuales en la estación depuradora de Roa de Duero gracias a la construcción de un colector que conecta ambas poblaciones cuyas obras acaban de finalizar.
> El delegado territorial de la Junta de Castilla y León, Baudilio Fernández Mardomingo, visitó ayer el proyecto que si bien se licitó por un presupuesto de un millón de euros, se ha ejecutado (precio de liquidación final) por unos 650.000 euros.  Una adjudicación a la baja que va a conllevar una reducción, aún sin determinar, de la aportación municipal estimada inicialmente en 150.000 euros, mientras que el resto lo aporta la Consejería de Fomento, a través de la Sociedad Pública de Infraestructuras y Medio Ambiente (Somacyl), que se encargará del mantenimiento y la explotación de la infraestructura durante 25 años.  Una actuación cofinanciado por la Unión Europea a través del Fondo Feder Europeo. «Dado que prácticamente se ha adjudicado por la mitad estamos haciendo unos ajustes con el  Ayuntamiento para que no le sea tan gravosos, si bien todavía no sabemos lo que va a pagar, pero desde luego no 150.000», indicó  Fernández Mardomingo.
> El emisario tiene una longitud total de  8.367 metros  distribuidos en dos ramas, una que va directa a Roa paralela a los arroyos Villar y Dujo, por la que discurren las aguas residuales del casco urbano y de algunas industrias enológica, y otra que recoge agua de tres bodegas, y va paralelo  al arroyo Valdepinilla para enlazar con el otro colector en la confluencia con el arroyo Dujo hasta alcanzar un pozo de bombeo en el polígono industrial raudense, desde donde se envía a la EDAR.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...urar/aguas/roa

----------

